# Lower Soil Ph



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

I got my soil test back, and turns out my soil has a high Ph, 7.3. From what I have read, that is going to be about 20 pounds of sulfur per 1000 square feet to get it down to 6.8. Can someone help me with the following:

Will 20 pounds per thousand of sulfur kill the turf if I do it all at once? Is this a multi year fix, a couple applications in one season, or one single application?
Can I do this in the summer? My understanding is it will need heat for the Sulfur to be consumed by the bacteria and change the Ph.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

Think recommended rate is 5lbs per 1000 per month during the growing season. Sulphur takes a while to kick in so it's gonna take a while to work. You can look into citric acid applications as well.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not per month, per 6 months if the soil stays warm (eg. Houston TX), otherwise once a year.


----------



## Hann Kast (Mar 15, 2019)

g-man said:


> Not per month, per 6 months if the soil stays warm (eg. Houston TX), otherwise once a year.


Does sulfur need to be watered in? If I apply and rain is expected the following day will it burn my lawn if I leave it just sitting there?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think it won't cause any issues, but Im not sure. I think it will be safer to water it in.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

Couple questions:

1. Do you irrigate your lawn?
2. If yes, what is the pH of your water?

Your irrigation water is going to be a significant factor for what your soil pH is and if you are irrigating with water that is 7.3, you are probably fighting a losing battle trying to change your pH long term.
7.3 isn't that high, I would learn to live with it if that is the case.


----------



## Hann Kast (Mar 15, 2019)

Is there a recommended way to test water pH? I've irrigated only two or three times this year due to getting plenty of rain but it looks like it's stopped this week so I'll be irrigating tomorrow morning.


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

Mr McTurf said:


> Couple questions:
> 
> 1. Do you irrigate your lawn?
> 2. If yes, what is the pH of your water?
> ...


This is it. you can use any kind of pH meter or checker, you can also submit a water sample for analysis either to a private lab or an University/Extension lab. I like Tiger 90 for sulfur applications.


----------

